

Street artist jailed for art on 9-11 monument. FundRazr for bail ends in 20 mins - crawfordcomeaux
https://fundrazr.com/campaigns/1bHE1

======
gregorkas
I think I can come up with a hundred nobler causes I would rather give my
money to. Giving money to poor families or funding cancer research would make
my day happier than getting a street artists' ass out of jail.

~~~
crawfordcomeaux
Even when the art was temporary (cardboard & duct tape) and he's seemingly
been arrested because of the content of his art?

This is a free speech issue, not a "save the street artists" effort.

